

Sending Images via SMS with Filepicker and Twilio - megmurph84
http://www.twilio.com/blog/2013/01/sending-images-via-sms-with-filepicker-and-twilio.html

======
tzz
I have been searching for MMS API provider, but couldn't find any. I was
hoping this news is about Twilio supporting MMS but it is not.

What is difficult about supporting MMS? No one seems to offer it.

~~~
chime
Would it be possible for users to send an MMS to an email address instead of a
phone number? I don't mean using an email client. I mean type in a@example.com
in the field where one would normally type phone numbers. I don't have email
on my iPhone and I often use iMessage to email pics to myself.

You might not get 2-way communication easily but it could be a good option
regardless.

~~~
theyCallMeSwift
In fact, here's a pull request for the necessary changes.
[https://github.com/jpf/filepicker-twilio-
example/pull/1/file...](https://github.com/jpf/filepicker-twilio-
example/pull/1/files)

~~~
jf
Merged. The Filepicker.io demo in the blog post now supports sending email via
SendGrid.

------
ananddass
It makes sense to pass files by reference rather than by value. This
integration example would allow you to send files as urls via the SMS protocol
instead of sending blobs of data.

Mobile network bandwidth is certainly a constraint in the US (cellular
networks throttling high data usage subs is a proof of that). Viewed in that
context pass by reference makes greater sense.

------
nightbrawler
I got excited thinking that Twilio finally supported sending images... but all
this article describes is sending a link to an image via SMS.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Google Voice barely supports MMS messages properly; I think it'll be a while
before Twilio supports it (although I could be mistaken). If you're a Twilio
folk on here, care to share roadmap?

~~~
jf
Author of the blog post here. We get a lot of requests for MMS and it's
something that we're looking into. In the meantime, I wanted to let people
know about how Filepicker could be used with Twilio SMS, which I think is a
cool use case.

------
diggz
While I haven't done it personally, it is theoretically possible to use AT&T's
new Call Management API (powered by Tropo) along with their MMS API to send
MMS messages. I suggest you check out
[https://developer.att.com/developer/forward.jsp?passedItemId...](https://developer.att.com/developer/forward.jsp?passedItemId=12700025)
for more info

------
hugosolu
You can send true MMS, means picture/video with in message body using
txtimpact mms gateway, check out their developers api,
<http://www.txtimpact.com/mms-messaging.asp>. simple to implement..

\--Hugo

